#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry 7th edition

## student88

I hope someone can manage to find the ebook link for the newly released *7th edition of Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry*  ?



It's available on the site mentioned below but I'm not registered on it so the link is hidden from me

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


One need's to either pay or get an invitation form someone for registration on that forumSee More: Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry 7th edition

----------


## brahmhos

well. there is no way you can get an invite. only by paying up! if any one get's lucky please tell us all.
best wishes

----------

